# Location choice



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi we are UK citizens who have spent long periods as right now living in USA.

Have chance to work back in Europe for a CA company for a couple of years before coming back to USA.

We are from the seaside at home and with travel in my job I like the idea of a proximity to some ex pats.

Having looked we have been thinking about the Murcia area as it has International school and is close to nice coast airports are fine as well.

Would need a house with high speed data etc around 3-4 beds.

Are there any towns nearby to avoid?

Any advice you could give is appreciated.

Suggestions on area also welcome as I can go anywhere.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi EP,

Murcia is a beautiful province and one of my favourites! I would recommend any of the coastal towns but without knowing your level of Spanish, I really don't want to recommend predominantly Spanish towns. If it's an expat area you're truely after, then here are a few:

*San Pedro del Pinatar
Los Alcazarez
San Javier*
*Pilar de la Horadada (including it's "twin coastal town, Torre de la Horadada)* - both these towns come under the Costa Blanca although they're self ruling and therefore are not administered by Orihuela City (25kms inland from the coast). Both towns border Murcia Province.
*Mazarron* - possibly a little too far away from international schools.
*Lo Pagan*

I don't believe the coastal or inland area's of Murcia are as heavily populated with expats as neighbouring Provincia de Alicante (southern Costa Blanca) so you'll be a little limited where you could locate to.

Also be aware that the El Liminor school in Murcia also has another school in the Alicante Province.

Please don't hesitate to ask further questions, I'll be more than happy to help if I can.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

If you don't know already, there are many international schools in Spain,
including an International College in Marbella

Just a thought....


Regards, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are lots of international schools in Spain. We had the choice of 3 within 10 miles of our town in Andalucia, we're close to Malaga airport, the sea, the mountains (all within a 10 minute drive) and there are several expat communities in our area. All our local towns have ADSL, high speed internet (apart from my village, our internet is powered by a donkey walking round a mill!!!!lol)

I'm not suggesting that you should move here, just pointing out that Murcia isnt the only place in spain you could go to tick your wish list

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks all for replies much appreciated.

El Limonar was in fact school we had checked out and in one of those quirks of fate the head teacher grew up about 2 miles from me in UK

We had thought Murcia/Alicante/Valencia regions as opposed to C del Sol as I always believed that area to be way over priced, I am used to AMerican prices

The towns Pasanda has suggested sound good is there a good portal to check out housing etc, we only want to rent long term as we have a house here and one in England already and I do not need another one

My Spanish is ok in that I can read and write ok my speech is not so great due to lack of practice but company will pay for us to have lessons in advance of leaving USA.

Our daughter will be 12 when we move so any hints should take that into account please in terms of towns and schools.

Really appreciate your help it will be nice to escape the Minnesota winters


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi EP,

I'm making enquiries on your behalf regarding reputable letting companies. I'll get back to you when I have more information.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi EP,
> 
> I'm making enquiries on your behalf regarding reputable letting companies. I'll get back to you when I have more information.


Much appreciated


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi again, EP,

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to advertise property companies on here so will give it a go; if my thread is deleted, I can email details to you.

Speak to Martin & Emma at OPI Rentals at Pilar De La Horadada. OPI Rentals - Property Management and Lettings for Holiday Home Owners in Spain. They have 10 offices up and down the Costa Blanca and are very professional and experienced at long term rentals.

I hope this is of help to you.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

OPI great I can't remember but at FA Cup final I bumped into a fellow PFC fan sure he said he was a director there.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure, EP, I don't know the company and even less about footy!! Lol

I'm also waiting for details from a friend who is asking some locals about rentals, please bear with me, it may take a few days to get back to you.


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Sorry to butt in, but thinking about location, as i posted in a previous thread we are looking to come over in January and just thought of the costa del sol although really we are free to go anywhere. On reading this thread it's got me thinking. Passanada, whats Murcia like? would we get work in hotels/bars as musicians, it does look a bit cheaper but getting gigs is my number one concern. Anyone got thoughts on the best areas to go for this line of work?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jitterbug,

I have been watching with interest how bars are faring here, Murcia has expats but not the same numbers as you would find in neighbouring Alicante. Many bars in the southern Costa Blanca region have reported that this season has been quieter compared to last year. 

If you have the time to explore your options before finally deciding where you will settle, let me know and I'll email a list of places you may like to visit. 

Is your target audience aimed at the expat market? I have a few Spanish friends who simply like going to a bar at the end of the day and not have live entertainment on, it tends to be the epats who enjoy this.

Also bear in mind that the "silly season" is almost over so work may be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Most of our stuff is rock n roll, glam, party stuff that would best be suited for hotels i would think as we have lights big back drops and stuff. Was just wondering about other areas. We don't want to live in Brit land but we need to be able to commute to it!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

That sort of act would be welcomed in bars on the CB too! Don't rule them out, this area is HUNGRY for new material that is anything other than crappy-oke!!

I know of a couple of bars which are large enough to host your act, 1 bar hosts the local "X Factor" competition - not my cup of tea but it goes down a storm with the expats!


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok thanks i will look into the area.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi again, EP,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to advertise property companies on here so will give it a go; if my thread is deleted, I can email details to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Emma contacted me by email and I am trying to each here on the phone as its easier way to discuss detals thanks for your assistance.


----------

